# I think a lot of us have felt like this...



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-1247606/The-loneliness-losing-baby-A-woman-shares-heartache-suffering-miscarriage.html

The part about her having to be surrounded by all the pregnant ladies steruck a chord with me.... when i was coming out of hospital after having my miscarriage - where i was kept on the maternity ward- on my way down in the lift i was with a large family who were whoop whopping about their new arrival. it killed me that.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Sadly too many of us have been through this, I cried from the beginning to the end of the article. 

   to anyone who is also suffering as a result of a miscarriage and for all those who have suffered in the past xxxx


----------



## living-the-good-life (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont know why I even read that, the title said it all    to all x


----------

